# What are you guys using with regards to your mouse.



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, my old sure shot mouse broke, well on button but it was the main one.

Anyway looking for a new mouse and right now it looks like the
Razer DeathAdder Blue 1800dpi High Precision Gaming Mouse.

What are you guys using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i have a razer diamond back


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

A Logitech MX518


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

logitech g7 carbon


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Logitech G5 - BF2142 SE


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the Razer Deathadder that you are looking at.
Be aware though that the 1800dpi is the old model now, they just updated it to a 3500dpi in the last week or so.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

cheers for that, was buying it from overclockers, I'll wait and see as its out of stock. hope the newer one is not much more in price.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Sav said:


> cheers for that, was buying it from overclockers, I'll wait and see as its out of stock. hope the newer one is not much more in price.


It is, by the looks of it £55 direct from Razer at the minute (wont be in other stores until later next week apparently)


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

A Belkin wireless one, and I hate it.

I had a Microsoft Wireless Desktop 1000 before that and it was great!


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Razor Diamond back here, My first Razor had a ball in it , was so long ago. Cant beat them for quality in my opinion.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

apple pro mouse :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

trackpad :lol: /MS desktop 1000/logitech VX Nano all depends which computer im using :lol: usually the VX though although i have 3 computers within arms length


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i have a razer diamond back


Same here, awesome mouse.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

using the saitek gm-3200 lets you switch between dpi setting as well as having a 2 mode button for all your needs 
http://www.saitek.com/uk/prod/gm3200.htm


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Logitech G7 Carbon. Batteries are starting to go though, only lasting around 5-6 hours.

I bought a Razer Lachesis, absolute piece of junk. Doesn't work half the time and when it is working it isn't working properly. Razers support is non-existent. I will never buy from Razer again.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a standard acer mouse that came with my pc.Its just the right size and is nice and light.I got a (not cheap) wireless one,it kept losing connection when my phone rang and the batteries lasted about a day so it went back.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Razor Diamondback on my laptop and a Logitech MX518 on my desktop (my favourite mouse)


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

My origanal Dell mouse broke so i brought a Mikomi. Havnt had any trouble with it at all:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Apple Mighty Mouse with the side buttons configured for Expose and the middle button set to Dashboard. The scrollwheel gets a bit funky when it gets dirty but a quick run over some paper sorts it out.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Logitech G9 with adjustable covers/weights etc


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

giarc said:


> Logitech G9 with adjustable covers/weights etc


Same here :thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

The 1st gen Microsoft optical mouse









Now

Razer Mamba


----------



## ghostimage (Oct 23, 2006)

logitech MX518 gaming mouse....superb:thumb:


----------

